# Duke Of Lancaster For Scrapping



## gadgee (Jul 24, 2005)

I see that the current edition of Ships Monthly reports that the former Irish Sea ferry Duke of Lancaster is to be broken up on site near Mostyn, North Wales. She had been landlocked as a "fun ship" in the Dee estuary for over 20 years but now looks in a poor state.


----------



## aleddy (Apr 8, 2006)

Better to end it than leave her to rot away as an eyesore.
Travelled on the 3 Dukes, would prefer to remember them as then.
Ted


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

She's a horribly sad sight to see as you pass in a train.


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

*A great shame.*

The company who bought her...and subsequent owners really hadn't got a clue what they wanted to do with the old girl.

It was a ridiculous place to berth her. She's right in the middle of nowhere. They should have thought it out and berthed her somewhere more accessible - like at the end of Llandudno pier.

A very sad, but predictable end.

Rushie.


----------



## gadgee (Jul 24, 2005)

Some pics of her looking sad here:-

http://www.merseyshipping.co.uk/pho...u/dukelancaster020905/dukelancaster020905.htm


----------

